# s4 fehlt



## Sumimasen1 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich wann den endlich das s4 set für den Charakter Planer draußen ist, kanns kaum noch erwarten ihn mit dem s3 zu vergleichen...
wann kommt es wohl in den Charakter Planer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (26. Juni 2008)

S4 Schultern brauchen 2200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber da S3 > S4 vom Style her ist, holt sich die sowiso keiner.


----------



## HC.Asmodean (27. Juni 2008)

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die S4 itmes. Will meine enchants/gems planen!


----------



## Gradius@PTR (27. Juni 2008)

das kann noch dauern. 
Die Items wurden seit wochen nicht mehr aktualisiert


----------



## mofsens (27. Juni 2008)

schade das man nich die kompletten ruestungsteile ausblenden kann wie helm und umhang.....wuerd lieber nackt rumrennen als in den s4 sachen^^


----------



## Méla23 (29. Juni 2008)

Die Sonnenfackel von Kil'Jaeden fehlt auch noch^^


----------



## Damago (3. Juli 2008)

Das is schon echt nervig
wollte schon am ersten tag als s4 rauskam alles mit sockeln und enchants planen ... man will ja auf seine 493 abh kommen^^
seitdem gucke ich jeden tag rein, aber es tut sich nix
kann man das nicht mal dem dafür zuständigen buffed-mitarbeiter bzw. demjenigen der dafür zuständig is sagen?
wäre echt dankbar für aktualisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (13. Juli 2008)

Das geilste ist, wenn Leute sagen ''Es holen sich alle S3 Schultern, weil die vom Aussehen her besser sind'' lol.
Es soll nicht schön aussehen, wirs ind ja schließlich in der Welt der Kriegskunst und nicht in der Welt der Primaballerina.


----------

